# the sweetest goggles soon to come!!



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

That's... interesting. Not sure how reliable the electronics are going to be though. I'm a pretty rough rider, and I sometimes get into some pretty rough collisions. Last thing I want happening are the electronics blowing in my face. It's a pretty cool concept, I wouldn't hate having that, but I'll wait 'til they release an ultracompact version. This one seems rather bulky.


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

well they havent even started making them yet..that was pretty much a concept drawing...i did a report on head mounted displays and thats what the goggles would be but ya they can get pretty small so im sure they would have less blucky stuff when they release them next fall...


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Way to start a third thread on these goggles...


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

shitty....well didnt know..but what are you the fourm police or something??


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

who cares.. first time I've seen it.. I will say this.. these things make my inner geek as happy as a little girl 










I want!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I wouldn't adopt them so quickly though. I would definitely wait until all of the tech gets ironed out. Especially considering you can buy a very decent board for that price point.

Another thing that caught my attention, the lower part of frames is absurdly big. For skiers, this won't be a problem because they look straight forward. For us snowboarders, it is going to block a good amount of our lower peripherals because we have to turn our heads to one side to look forward. I'm sure they needed that extra space in the frames for the electronics.

But when those quirks get worked out, this will be one awesome tech. What's next? A mini HD screen to watch a movie in the middle of a run. Oh, how about a video chat? A first person view of what your buddy is riding? Oh the possibilities. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

eschen515 said:


> ok i found these goggles online on one of my favorite websites all about tech stuff called popular science...these goggles are just the best thing i hve ever seen for goggles and every one ridding one love them...Head-Up Display Brings Ski Goggles Into the Future | Popular Science
> they are called head up display but now in snowboarding goggles...i love them and im saving up now


can you explain why it is important that you have that information in front of your eyes at all times? further, why does the benefit having that information in front of your eyes at all time, outweigh the cost of the associated distraction?

thanks

alasdair


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I cracked a lens last year and the goggles were only $150. I couldn't imagine cracking a lens on a $400 pair of goggles. Seems completely useless to me.


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

You make a convincing argument there.


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> can you explain why it is important that you have that information in front of your eyes at all times? further, why does the benefit having that information in front of your eyes at all time, outweigh the cost of the associated distraction?
> 
> thanks
> 
> alasdair


its not about being important... its just a luxury of sorts... a gps infront of your eyes for that day you decided to go up on that big bad mt. and you dont feel like getting lost... having the weather with you is nice.. knowing where wich way your friends are by a arrow on the lense..even a map of the run your about to go down...yea it cost 400 bucks but its not like any one is making you buy them...you dont have to hate on them.. cuz i wouldnt believe you if you said that if you could get these for free you wouldnt take them...im geek so these things have me getting all excited.

Recon Instruments :: Technology


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

I can see why some people may want this, but I'd rather be more "free". I don't want to be bombarded by useless info all the time, same reason I leave the phone in the car. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I can just pull out my iphone and see any of this data i want...

If i really wanted too i could get a plastic sleeved arm strap to put my iPhone in to get the same result more or less..

I already use its GPS with the MotionX GPS app to track all of my runs down the mountain...and the resort tweets when closed lifts are opening...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

As I said in the other thread, this is probably a really stupid idea. I wouldn't want the constant distraction, I don't mind stopping to check the time or to text my buddies to find out where they are, and most importantly, I don't want to fall and find out I just spent $300+ on a busted pair of goggles.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

I love technology but sometimes life needs to be simple and in this case these goggles would create way too many distrations on the slopes in my humble opinion. You think drivers texting is bad, imagine how many boarders/skiers would be checking their Facebook page (yes, they would add that) while screaming down the mountain, knocking innocent riders down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

eschen515 said:


> its not about being important... its just a luxury of sorts... a gps infront of your eyes for that day you decided to go up on that big bad mt. and you dont feel like getting lost... having the weather with you is nice.. knowing where wich way your friends are by a arrow on the lense..even a map of the run your about to go down...yea it cost 400 bucks but its not like any one is making you buy them...you dont have to hate on them.. cuz i wouldnt believe you if you said that if you could get these for free you wouldnt take them...im geek so these things have me getting all excited.
> 
> Recon Instruments :: Technology


i didn't say you were getting them to make you important. the word important has more than one meaning. i asked why it matters to you to have this information in your line of sight.

can you explain, in practical steps, how the gps information on the display is going to help you not get lost.

i'm not hating on the goggles - i am asking you questions to try to understand why you are attracted to this product.

to your last point, if i got the product for free, i absolutely would take them but i would not use them. i would sell them on ebay to some geek with too much money, like you 

alasdair


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> i didn't say you were getting them to make you important. the word important has more than one meaning. i asked why it matters to you to have this information in your line of sight.
> 
> can you explain, in practical steps, how the gps information on the display is going to help you not get lost.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea. Nobody really needs goggles like this, especially since I could buy myself a snowboard for that price. Snowboarding has evolved just fine without all of that shit over the past 20 years, and I dont see it as becoming a crucial product overnight.


----------

